# !!!!!!!!!!!!64 impala ignition switch help! !!!!!!!



## six4impala (Sep 8, 2011)

I have a 64 impala. with the 283 small chevy and I put a new starter in new wires I'm not sure if I wired it up right I can turn on the car with a key but I can turn it off I don't know if it's my ignition switch or did I wired up wrong. is there anyway I can find out if my ignition switch works thanks


----------



## six4impala (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

Get a test light.probe back of the switch.the wire the turns on and off with the switch should be your coil wire.


----------



## six4impala (Sep 8, 2011)

ok i check it. soil. i think thats what is call it turn on in off. so those that mean my. ignition switch is good. do u know. what else. i can check. because. like. i said i can. turn it but cant turn it off. i dont know if i hook up the purple and pink wire. right I was thinking I am I had connected directly. in maybe thats why it dont turn off but not sure. what it is?


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

six4impala said:


> I have a 64 impala.
> with the 283 small chevy and
> I put a new starter in
> new wires
> ...


new wires _*what kind of wires, where do they go, what do they do?
*_I need to know, not think what you mean.


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

from what info you gave your impala turns on just fine but when you want to turn your car off the ignistion key off postion does nothing to turn th motor off.

if it were me i would locate a new ignistion switch or find some wiring diagram. ive never hurd of this problem before


----------



## jackhopper (Mar 16, 2011)

call the truck and car shop and order a wireing dia for your car 1-800-235-2470 it 10.00$ its easier to doulble check your wireing before you start spending a lot of money on parts you may not need good luck.


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

sounds like the coil wire power isnt gettin shut off at the key


----------



## six4impala (Sep 8, 2011)

Hydros said:


> new wires _*what kind of wires, where do they go, what do they do?
> *_I need to know, not think what you mean.


 i dont know kind of wire but i got them from impala. bobs the one that goes to starter. into the distributor and ignition switch. there's a purple and pink wire that goes to the starter but not sure of i hook everything. right. like i said it turn on but. dont shut off.


----------



## six4impala (Sep 8, 2011)

Hydros said:


> new wires _*what kind of wires, where do they go, what do they do?
> *_I need to know, not think what you mean.


oh yea an i hook up the pick wire to the distributor. an the purple to the ignition switch. but the pick wire has constant power because i hook it up too the. power wire from the battery


----------



## six4impala (Sep 8, 2011)

jackhopper said:


> call the truck and car shop and order a wireing dia for your car 1-800-235-2470 it 10.00$ its easier to doulble check your wireing before you start spending a lot of money on parts you may not need good luck.


 whats truck in car shop. to give me a diagram for my impala


----------



## jackhopper (Mar 16, 2011)

its a shop that sells chevy truck and car parts or look it up www.truckandcarshop.com


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)

Most likely your alt / charging system is wired wrong and your car is running off your alt when u turn the key off double check that


----------



## slick_oo (Oct 2, 2006)

six4impala said:


> I have a 64 impala. with the 283 small chevy and I put a new starter in new wires I'm not sure if I wired it up right I can turn on the car with a key but I can turn it off I don't know if it's my ignition switch or did I wired up wrong. is there anyway I can find out if my ignition switch works thanks



Sounds like the two small wires on the starter is reversed or you have a bad coil on the starter.....try reversing the wires if that doesnt work then try using another starter


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

six4impala said:


> oh yea an i hook up the pick wire to the distributor. an the purple to the ignition switch. but the pick wire has constant power because i hook it up too the. power wire from the battery


If the coil has constant 12 volts it won't shut off..find the wire on the deity that turns off with the key and wire it to the dizzy


----------



## six4impala (Sep 8, 2011)

pink63impala said:


> If the coil has constant 12 volts it won't shut off..find the wire on the deity that turns off with the key and wire it to the dizzy


i have pink wire this constant power. in that wire hook up to the distributor. in fron there to the fire wall. then i have a purple wire that hook on 1 of those little boats. on the side of the starter. im lost lol.


----------



## jackhopper (Mar 16, 2011)

you need to order that wiring dia. i suggested so you wont be confused at what is wrong with your car it is some thing simple with the wiring.


----------



## six4impala (Sep 8, 2011)

i figuer it out it was my horn realy i didint have hook up to the battery no it works thnk guys


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

For future reference:

















this should be the back of your switch... notice you can barely read some initials.. 

in this picture starting at 2 o clock ...

IGN 1 ... probably a pink wire... to the coil... 

at 4 o clock.
BAT. probably a fairly thick red wire... that has power from the battery on it..

at 7 o clock... 
SOL... this should be a thick purple or violet wire... to the starter solenoid S terminal eventually.. 

at 8 o clock.. 
ACC.. i will have to look up the color of the wire. ( one is brown a second brown and white).. this runs several things.. like several circuits in the fuse box.. for the wipers, radio, blower motor, turn signals..

at 11 o clock..

GRD... what???? when you turn the key to the cranking position.. the GRD.. (ground) makes connection with the housing on the front of the switch.. why.. this is for bulb check.. usually the temp bulb.. this probably gets a green wire.. 

how many wires do you have to hook to the ignition switch back...

are you running points type ignition.. do you care if you don't have the KEY way light.. 

there are later ignition switches from 75 chevy vans with additional circuits and a different IGN 1 internal circuit..

on this switch.. i would almost bet that the IGN 1 circuit opens when the key is in the crank position so the coil needs to be fed power from the R terminal on the starter solenoid...


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

sorry I snuzzed on this one.


----------

